# Doogal's New Bed



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Have got Doogal a new bed as the caravan park where I 

have a static opens back up in 2 weeks and the cage that he sleeps in at home wont fit in the bedroom so want to get him used to this one... He seems to love it so far!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's soooo cute! It's the same bed that I bought Dylan and he won't use. I took the bottom cushion out and he sleeps on that sometimes, but just doesn't like the bed?????


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

He's fast asleep in it now! I just don't know how he's going to be without the cage!!
They are such characters though aren't they everyone who visits just falls in love with him... Does Dylan sleep in a cage?


----------



## Katrina (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww! I wish Janie would sleep on her own bed. haha.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely, how old is he now?

i put you posts to gether, hope you dont mind.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

The bed looks so good with his coat color!


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Janny, that bed looks lovely, and deep. We've got a static too, where did you get the bed from? Have been wondering what to do about Brontie's crate when the site re-opens in 2 weeks.


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Kendal I am still not getting it quite right with the posting of Pictures!lol 
Hi James, I got the bed from Pets at Home Doogal loves it though he doesn't sleep in it all the time, I'm really worried about going to the caravan with him as he has been so good at sleeping in his crate from day one so dont want to set him back, hopefully in 3 weeks time it wont be a problem.


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Kendal Doogal is 11 weeks old now only 5 more days and I can take him out for his first walk..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh snuggly wuggly puppy ... enjoy your walk x


----------



## cockawho (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to put Pepper's bed in his crate .. that way he was happy with either ... Having said that he now likes to sleep on the stairs :-|


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Janny said:


> He's fast asleep in it now! I just don't know how he's going to be without the cage!!
> They are such characters though aren't they everyone who visits just falls in love with him... Does Dylan sleep in a cage?


I've never been a fan of crates. I tried them with my last dog but she hated it and hubby hated it and I wasn't keen enough to persist. So I didn't bother this time. Dylan used to sleep downstairs but I moved him to our bedroom to housetrain him and that's where he stays. His favourite place to sleep is in the nook under my dressing table on two pillows and my old dressing gown, despite having 2 other beds in the room


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Aww bless him, Doogal has slept in the crate since day one and I have never had a problem with him he doesn't even bother about going in it when I have to go out in the day, I work from home so I think maybe he's glad of the peace and quiet of the crate when I do go out!! (hope I'm not tempting fate) lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice pick, it suits him.  He really seems to like it too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Doogal is just soooo cute, aww i love puppies!!!!!!!!


----------

